# Mag-Drive



## Eggman (Feb 26, 2006)

Here's one I don't know. I've got a cheap ass mag-drive pump. It's vibrating pretty badly. I can feel it at my computer. It's small, I think 340GPH. Any idea why it's vibrating? Is it junk? I've cleaned it, but that only fixed it for a few hours. Is there some way it needs to rest?

Let me know if you need more information to intelligently reply. I wish this shit had a spell check.


----------



## Eggman (Feb 26, 2006)

I don't know if something was wrong internall. I put some pressure on it and it quited down a lot. When I took the pressure off it got loud. So.... I hung two beer cans fulll of water from the PVC and it's a lot quieter.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Feb 26, 2006)

Eggman said:
			
		

> I don't know if something was wrong internall. I put some pressure on it and it quited down a lot. When I took the pressure off it got loud. So.... I hung two beer cans fulll of water from the PVC and it's a lot quieter.


I'm trying to picture what you've done and I can't.

Is your pump a submirsible? If so, how do you have it plumbed into your system?


----------



## Eggman (Feb 26, 2006)

There are some pictures around with the plumbing of the system. I'm pretty baked so I can't answer better than that.


----------

